# Farm license plates (benefits or regulations) <38,000lb transports



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Angel your local Dept Motor Vehicle can answer and is best for answering your questions about the law.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Listen to BMAC, there is variations from state to state. We have a farm plate because they are WAY cheaper.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The KY Farm Bureau has published a summary of the KY Farm Vehicle regulations that may be more readable than wading through the actual state code:

https://www.kyfb.com/media/files/fed/legislative-affairs/2010/Vehicle Regulations Book-WEB.pdf

My quick read is that you are not _required _to have Farm plates on a highway legal truck, but may choose to do so, primarily because the annual 'Farm' licensing fee is lower than with ordinary plates.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

In nys the main advantage of an agriculture plate is no sales tax has to paid when you buy a truck. we also have a farm plate but is only good from farm to farm. as said every state is different. our agriculture plate is good for interstate as we keep bees in sc.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

With the weights you quoted you are into the CDL classes of licensing best ask the DMV
Hint: CDL starts at 26,001 lb.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Roland said:


> Listen to BMAC, there is variations from state to state. We have a farm plate because they are WAY cheaper.
> 
> Crazy Roland


How far away from home can you drive those vehicles? Out of State? Farm Plates in NY, plates w/ the word FARM on them, restrict one to travel between Farms one owns or land one rents, between farm and feed store, and w/in 75 miles of home farm. Not to be used to go to the grocery store. Opposed to Agricultural Plates.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Each state is going to be different. I have no problem getting a farm registration on my 3500 GMC and 4500 Kodiak trucks. The state won't allow me to register my 2500 Chevy as a farm truck so its licence, registration and insurance are more money. In the past when I would register, they would ask for proof that I owned farmland. It took some extra work and explanation that as a beekeeping I didn't own farmland, but used the truck for agriculture purposes.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

SQKCRK - We have been as far as Mississippi for bees from Jenson in the '60s.

Crazy Roland


----------



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

The local motor department said its just a decal/status for the Kentucky farm plates. I find that hard to believe, but that's all they knew.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Do a search.... " MAP21" may help.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

It varies between states...for example glorification a farm plate you are limited to 150 airmile radius. My kenworth is lisc for 80k KY farm tag. I drive it to South Florida and to northern WI. Also exempt from some DOT inspections and no cdl required regardless of weight if within 150 mikes of your house.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Do a search.... " MAP21" may help.


From my reading of Map 21 a bee guy could get away with a lot of the DOT headaches if it he had yards less than 200 air miles miles from anywhere he's going. Anyone have land in the middle of the Utah salt flats off of interstate 80?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Where are you reading that.? Was this not one of his shovel ready projects.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry. My bad. Its 150 miles. 

If you are under 26k gvw its limitless mile wise. 150 air miles from " the farm" over 26k 

See the following for a little help: 

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/sites/fmcsa.dot.gov/files/docs/tst-13-3-13.pdf

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/title49/section/390.5

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/title49/section/390.5

If you use Google chrome enter "control and G" simultaneously and put the word "farm" in the search function. Read them and comment.

There used to be a pdf with all this up on one link regarding MAP 21 but the link is not off: 
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/documents/MAP-21/MAP-21-Agricultural-Exemptions-FAQs-09-26-2012.pdf

I have a printed copy in my truck just in case some ignoramus tries enforcing a law that does not exist.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> There used to be a pdf with all this up on one link regarding MAP 21 but the link is not off: 

The FMCSA issued a final rule in March 2013 that likely lead to the older link being removed. Here is a link to the Federal Register publication of the March 2013 Agricultural Exemption of MAP-21 final rule:
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/sites/fmcs...Tranportation_of_Agricultural_Commodities.pdf


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:Radar. Thanks. Copies printed for the trucks. Have not had not had to use it yet but anything to fill ones arsenal prior to an encounter with the road NAZI"s or the judge that will follow a confrontation with them is always helpful. Now all I have to do is find a few "stop and peak" yards along those "more than" 150 mile routes and we will be good to go. Did notice on the bottom of 16190 and top of 16191 that we will need to have a hive on the truck if we are transporting "honey." Finally found a good use for dead-outs. :shhhh:

Need to follow up with a big word of thanks to those "farm State" legislators that got this placed in the bill. Something like this would never come out of the minds of any of the liberal mush filled Senators from the Left coast.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Notice in Map-21 that if under 26001 CGVW, your rigs are allowed anywhere in the USA. NO 150 mile limit
And remember, after 3 years of inception, each state has to comply with these rules.
So it does not matter if state rules say 100 or 150 miles after 3 years.
Many of us chase the semis into almonds with our flatbeds and forklifts that are under 26001#
Map 21 allows us to do that with all of the exemptions in place.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Not so sure about the three year thing. It says it is effective immediately. The three year thing appliers to loss of certain federal highway funds if they do not. As per the usefulness in AG i give it a 10+.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

HarryVanderpool said:


> Notice in Map-21 that if under 26001 CGVW, your rigs are allowed anywhere in the USA. NO 150 mile limit


I read that multiple times, BUT, I can never figure out what statements override what statements. where does it say no 150 mile limit, could you cut and past it into a post.
off the top of my head it says they are allowed anywhere in the USA. I can't see any where where they say there is no 150 mile limit. and if you are articulated you have even more restrictions than a straight truck under 26,001. And all of the exceptions are during growing season the way I read it, correct? They make this way to complicated, now I have to go re read it for the third time.
also in another part, they say states can make the rules harder for safety, so I interpret that as each state can still alter the rules.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I assume this is the Map-21 wording that HarryVanderpool is talking about.

A ‘‘covered farm vehicle’’ (CFV), as defined in Sec. 32934, is a straight truck or articulated vehicle (e.g., a large pickup, a truck pulling a trailer, sometimes a standard tractor semitrailer combination) registered in a State that is used by the owner or operator of a farm or ranch (or an employee or family member of a farm or ranch owner or
operator) to transport agricultural commodities, livestock, machinery or supplies, provided the truck has a license plate or other designation issued by the State of registration that allows law enforcement personnel to identify it as a farm vehicle. Although a CFV may not be used in for-hire motor carrier operations, a share-cropper’s use of a
vehicle to transport the landlord’s share of the crops may not be treated as a forhire operation. If the CFV has a gross vehicle weight (GVW) or gross vehicle
weight rating (GVWR), whichever is greater, of 26,001 pounds or less, it may take advantage of the CFV exemption described below while operating
anywhere in the United States. A CFV with a GVW or GVWR, whichever is greater, above 26,001 pounds, may travel anywhere in the State of registration or across State borders
within 150 air miles of the home farm or ranch—but the vehicle would lose its status as a CFV and the corresponding exemptions if it exceeded these geographical limits. In large States like Texas or California, the operator of a CFV with a GVW or GVWR above 26,001 pounds will be able to travel much more than 150 air-miles within the State. However, if the CFV crosses a State line, its exempt operations under this MAP–21 provision are limited to a 150 air-mile radius from the home farm or ranch.

but in another section it says

Section 391.2(b), which provides an exception from Part 391 for a beekeeper using a CMV for the seasonal transportation of bees, is also retained. Like custom harvesters, beekeepers do not meet the definition of a CFV because they rarely operate a farm or ranch; they typically place beehives on marginal farm or ranch land owned or operated

so since beekeepers do not meet the definiton of a CFV(although some might) then you do not get the exception in the entire USA?

clear as mud yet? now if you have a farm # from the usda, and you are a beekeeper do you qualify for being a CFV.

the above text says " it may take advantage of the CFV exemption described below while operating anywhere in the United States."

but word below means in the Map-21 everything after that word, the next paragraph? I still haven't figured out what it exempts you from.

Harry was correct here are the exemptions:

390.39 Exemptions for ‘‘covered farm
vehicles.’’
(a) Federal requirements. A covered
farm vehicle, as defined in § 390.5,
including the individual operating that
vehicle, is exempt from the following:
(1) Any requirement relating to
commercial driver’s licenses in 49 CFR
Part 383 or controlled substances and
alcohol use and testing in 49 CFR Part
382;
(2) Any requirement in 49 CFR Part
391, Subpart E, Physical Qualifications
and Examinations.
(3) Any requirement in 49 CFR Part
395, Hours of Service of Drivers.
(4) Any requirement in 49 CFR Part
396, Inspection, Repair, and
Maintenance.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

get ag plates in ny and you are covered. you notice in the new map-21 it states " GVW or GVWR" it does not state "GCVWR" so if your driving a truck and trailer, even articulated, over 26001, you actually should have a CDL(just to be safe and actually be qualified and know how to handle that weight) but are exempt hours of service with AG plates, anywhere in the US. Farm plates are restricted to 150 miles. I spoke at length with a DOT supervisor and they are not at all happy with the wording, and also the ability now to sleep in your truck. So like me with my pickup and gooseneck full of hives, I'm over 26000, I have a CDL, pull into weigh stations, and am exempt hours of service, although i usually stop to rest, not as young as i was.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wonder if my trucker could get AG plates on his semi and trailer? And if he did whether he would be exempt from the restricted hours?

I understand that truckers are going to be even more restricted not only in hours they can drive but in hours they can work and then have to take down time. It's gonna be harder for solo drivers to haul bees long distances.


----------



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

i asked that question, ag plates on the tractor yes, trailer no.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

scokat said:


> get ag plates in ny and you are covered. you notice in the new map-21 it states " GVW or GVWR" it does not state "GCVWR" so if your driving a truck and trailer, even articulated, over 26001, you actually should have a CDL(just to be safe and actually be qualified and know how to handle that weight) but are exempt hours of service with AG plates, anywhere in the US.


Well, I hate to bring this up and you know that I do...
This is yet another good reason for a towable forklift!
In Oregon, towable forklifts are licensed as "Fixed Load Trailers".
In Oregon fixed load trailers DO NOT add to your total weight as most other trailers do.
So, if your truck has a GCVWR of 26001 lbs you can load the truck to its limit and tow your forklift.
Not sure about Californica. But almost everyone that I know there doesn't even bother to license them anyway and seem to get by with that just fine.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

scokat said:


> get ag plates in ny and you are covered. but are exempt hours of service with AG plates, anywhere in the US.
> I spoke at length with a DOT supervisor and they are not at all happy with the wording.


One question I still have, anyone know the answer. Previous to the map-21 HOS were exempt during planting season, does map-21 change this?
It's also my understanding, if I read the laws correctly b/4 map-21, that the feds allow states to make the regulations more restrictive for safety reasons, so the state
can adopt the fed laws, but make parts of it more restrictive?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't that true w/ any Federal Law or Reg. States can make it more stringent, but not more lax?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

http://newyorkfarmshow.com/story-farm-transportation-exemptions-kick-0-64267

The hours of service exemption provides relief from federal hours of service rules during the planting and harvesting seasons. This exemption covers drivers transporting agricultural commodities or farm supplies within a 150 air-mile radius from the source or distribution point

NY farm show says only during planting and harvesting season, and still says 150 miles for map-21.


----------

